# Just me



## Oldtimer (May 25, 2018)

I’m 67 years of age and throughout my life I have been the posom om ( for which I am eternally sorrowful for ),betrayed husband and also the wayward husband. Again for which I have great sorrow for.

I’ve been lurking here for some time and find many topics that would have had a profound effect on my life had this site been available when I was going through the things I have been at different times.

Needless to say I am in a happy marriage now although wife and I suffer from the aging process and associated ailments,

The reason I joined this site was to offer my humble self to help others in the same spot that I had been in my past.

I have been a social worker and have assisted many who have gone through some of the pains many are suffering in this forum.

I do have a story and if and when asked I am more than willing to share if it helps someone.

Just so you know, I have eaten my own **** sandwiches that I made for myself for being who I was in another life and have asked forgiveness of higher powers than those on earth.

Thank you


----------

